# i found vmware server 2 does not run well on 2.6.27 r8

## davidshen84

Hi,

Here's my system:

    2.6.27-gentoo-r8 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 4400 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel

   vmware server 2.0.0.122956

My whole system is installed on LVM2, and the guest machine I am running is WinXP SP3. After my VM is started, the whole system would halt in a couple of minutes. My system could run smoothly for weeks with the previous version of kernel. I did not find any error log in /var/log/messages. I cannot proof it relates the latest kernel, the this happened for several times. I want to know if someone have similar problem.

Thanks,

David

----------

## NeddySeagoon

davidshen84,

The vmware overly has  app-emulation/vmware-server-2.0.1.156745 so you might want to try that.

----------

## davidshen84

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> davidshen84,
> 
> The vmware overly has  app-emulation/vmware-server-2.0.1.156745 so you might want to try that.

 

thanks, I will.

----------

